# Squat the Rich - Vice video



## landpirate (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice video from Vice about ANAL (Autonomous Nation of Anarchist Libertarians) squatting in London. 

For now I've just posted a link to the video as I can't find a way to embed the video here, if anybody works out how then please do. Thanks

https://video.vice.com/en_uk/video/squat-the-rich/5899fad5b438b6c14670c586?ref=vice


----------



## wizehop (Feb 9, 2017)

Fuck |I love ana...oh... I like his black bandanna mask, like that's gonna hide anything. Nice little ditty though.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 9, 2017)

wizehop said:


> Fuck |I love ana...



Oh yeah, spankbank is topped off.

Thanks, @wizehop!

Last I checked, vice website videos weren't among the plethora of embeddable options.


----------

